# The World's 1st Tapdancing Seagull



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

http://www.youtube.com/w/Crazy-ass-Seagull?v=FEwXCgtvHQU&search=seagull

is this video for real?


----------



## armin369 (Jan 7, 2006)

that was really nice video and hilarious


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

I looked at the other videos of the poster

and they all look like theyr're either on drugs or alchol or both

maybe thats why the seagul was dancing, becuase they might have given him drugs?


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Tap dancing seagulls*

Hi London pigeon

I know why they do this - sorry - not drugs luckily. They do the tapping to attract the worms up from underground.The worms think it's raining - they hear tapping like raindrops and "eh voila" appear for the seagull to eat them!! 

Seagulls also do this at the water's edge for the same reason to bring out little crustaceans etc to the surface.

They are not silly those seagulls. It's their way of getting a meal

But it does look funny I must admit.

Tania


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 3, 2006)

how funny!! my dove Kachina does this, does that mean he wants worms?!


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Hi London pigeon
> 
> I know why they do this - sorry - not drugs luckily. They do the tapping to attract the worms up from underground.The worms think it's raining - they hear tapping like raindrops and "eh voila" appear for the seagull to eat them!!
> 
> ...


nice to know the seagull wasn't drugged

its clever of them to get a meal that way

and it sure looks funny too


----------



## kittypaws (Sep 18, 2005)

*Dancing Dove*

Hi Sdreamcatcher,

Not sure why your dove will do this but again it could be a way of attracting worms and insects to the surface.( Perhaps it is an instinct kinda of thing). I mean it isn't just worms ( though I am sure that is what the seagulls want) but probably other little creatures that come to the ground's surface.

Birds are very clever. 

I often see seagulls paddling on the River Thames edge and if you watch them at the shore, they do their tap dancing routine too. Ducks dabble with their beaks - its the same sort of thing to bring up bits of food to the surface.

Tania


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

kittypaws said:


> Hi Sdreamcatcher,
> 
> Not sure why your dove will do this but again it could be a way of attracting worms and insects to the surface.( Perhaps it is an instinct kinda of thing). I mean it isn't just worms ( though I am sure that is what the seagulls want) but probably other little creatures that come to the ground's surface.
> 
> ...


I sometimes go near the Thames,

I'll look out for the Seagulls on the shore and see if they will tap dance to get some quick meals.


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

Now, those are some fancy dancing feet!
Isn't that a Flash Dance move?

Feather


----------



## LondonPigeon (May 10, 2005)

the seagull would make a good flamenco dancer.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Londonpigeon, 

LOL, that was a very neat and funny video you found of the "tap dancing" gull 


Thanks,


----------



## Pikachu23739 (Jan 6, 2006)

thats funny


----------

